
Show HN: Top 10,000 Hacker News Posts of All Time – Interactive Visualization - aaronhoffman
https://www.sizzleanalytics.com/Boards/sizzle/Hacker-News-Top-Posts-All-Time/dfb2af8e-67fa-47a7-892c-435de6321378
======
aaronhoffman
Hello HN,

I am one of the developers that built sizzleanalytics.com. We built this tool
using d3, dc, and crossfilter.

We'd love for it to become the "github for data visualizations". You can
upload your own data, clone or fork public visualizations, or keep your data
private, all for free.

We're actively building out new features, so we'd love to hear your thoughts.

If you're interested in how we gathered the data for this visualization, here
is a blog post about it: [http://aaron-hoffman.blogspot.com/2016/10/hacker-
news-datase...](http://aaron-hoffman.blogspot.com/2016/10/hacker-news-dataset-
october-2016.html)

Archives of all 10MM json files are available there as well.

------
stefanwlb
Les we forget [http://www.drop-dropbox.com](http://www.drop-dropbox.com)

~~~
aaronhoffman
this website does not use or require dropbox

